# Who is Piranha Fury's Worst Member?



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Discus.

Mods don't even think about closing this one or your fired. How you like them apples?


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

why the heck am i not on this list!

you GTFO this time


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Your not important enough to be the worst member.

Johnny gtfo.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

i voted im gonna GTFO now kay?


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Why the f*ck isnt Liquid on the list?


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

why isnt this muliple choice? several of these ppl need our support in this close race..


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

I'm shocked that I'm not on the list.


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

LMFAO.

All those Names were obviously added to hide the Hatred Geared towards 2 of those members. LOL. Voted.
and I dont mean Bullsnake... How can you hate someone who Sits on their Couch Drinking beer all day ?


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

i wanted to vote for two people but in the end i just picked the douche who started the 'im back' thread


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Alex is that bad he's just awkward that's all.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

i dont know man i think his wife would beg to differ


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Aw man I didn't even make the list.








You win SYM.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

4th and long! lmao read between the lines but there are def some bad members missing on that list some of who have been banned lol


----------



## WhiteLineRacer (Jul 13, 2004)

Ghey


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

The other mods and I have discussed and at the end of this week, whoever is decided to be the worst member will be banned from piranha-fury. We're calling it P-Fury Survivor. So make your votes count!

joking


----------



## Zulu Warrior (Jul 8, 2009)

:laugh: this is a funny thread







... as I'm a newb, what is the criteria to make this list? So that I can have something to aspire too


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

No way, i like everyone on that list...

Worst member has got to be armac, never seen that guy make a positive post....ever!


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

the list is incomplete.................


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2010)

Wheres my votes ppl??


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

ksls said:


> Wheres my votes ppl??


we like you though...your lips are purrttt E so we dont want you banned lmao


----------



## glockner99 (Nov 2, 2005)

Maybe the other namers missing will be on Season 2 of "P-Fury Survivor"....btw.....Funny Thread!!!


----------



## weerhom (Jan 12, 2007)

of course, i voted for myself. cause nobody is worse than me.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

weerhom said:


> of course, i voted for myself. cause nobody is worse than me.


how do you have 6 votes and I don't know who the hell you are? i would say wisco_pygo, but he's just a gnat that will buzz away back to mom's basement soon enough- My vote goes to the OP


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

I guess armac isn't on the list because that just wouldn't be fair to the other contenders :laugh:


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

Can we Ban the Winner ? WeeRhom is in the lead.


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

I guess it depends on what worse means. There are people up there that think they are better then everyone, poeple who CLEARLY know EVERYTHING on EVERY subject matter and people who are just plain annoying.

I picked a high and mighty!


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Voted!!!!, hard choice all of 'em worthy winners, good luck everyone!!!!...


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

All of the above.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2010)

freakgasolinefightaccident said:


> All of the above.


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

Mr. Lahey said:


> All of the above.











[/quote]

You know I lub u


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

curious how i never make it on these posts- i never say anything constructive


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

For once I'm in total agreement with Boobah.


----------



## Alex 22 (Jun 13, 2009)

This is a lame thread............................................
................................................................................
......................................

JK!!!LOL


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Actually I think it's a pretty interesting thread.


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

somthing tells me if we could pick multiple ppl the count would be vry high for seveal ppl on that list


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Which dickhead voted for me huh? c'mon now stand up and admit it


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

His Majesty said:


> Which dickhead voted for me huh? c'mon now stand up and admit it


----------



## Zulu Warrior (Jul 8, 2009)

His Majesty said:


> Which dickhead voted for me huh? c'mon now stand up and admit it










....







... the mouse slipped


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

ohh your mean zulu









bloody manchester guys


----------



## Zulu Warrior (Jul 8, 2009)

His Majesty said:


> ohh your mean zulu
> 
> 
> 
> ...










manchester

I didn't want you left out mate


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

Boobah said:


> curious how i never make it on these posts- i never say anything constructive


probably cus your a cool dude, and you dont piss anyone off... on purpose.

it was a close vote for me between the one deuche who called us all losers, and the other who is an attention whore.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Zulu Warrior said:


> ohh your mean zulu
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:laugh: manchester

*I didn't want you left out mate*
[/quote]

thankyou ever so much for taking into consideration my feelings


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

Nick G said:


> curious how i never make it on these posts- i never say anything constructive


probably cus your a cool dude, and you dont piss anyone off... on purpose.

it was a close vote for me between the one deuche who called us all losers, and the other who is an attention whore.
[/quote]

haha thanks dude. and i think i was making that same choice


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2010)

:rock: I am actually shocked that someone voted for me,lol.


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

Feefa said:


> Why the f*ck isnt Liquid on the list?


Because that ass hat is long gone. Thank god.

Who voted for me ?!?! i can almost guarantee it was SyM. And who voted ksls for worst member ? why would she even make hen the list. SyM wtf.....
I bet no body can guess who i voted for


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

no prob boobah. 


ksls said:


> :rock: I am actually shocked that someone voted for me,lol.


yeah frealz.


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

I dont really dislike anyone who is still here so I didn't vote.

Only person I really didn't like on this site is silence, and hes been gone forever.

Man, I'd pay good money to headbutt that freak.


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

Who Hates Trigga ??? His opinions are so Unbiased and He never leaves room for Insult , because he isn't
an idiot. lol
haha


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

I don't even remember Silence.

This list is stupid SyM. Did you just pic names out of random threads ?

I bet Bullsnake has contributed to this forum more then you will in 10 years even if he does mention his blue couch in every sentence.

The Way things R is a good Member too.

ICEE isnt even around anymore.

Who the f*ck is Trigga ?

Ksls is Friendly.

And as for me, i'm a cool guy dawg. I appreciate your vote though









the top 3 people in lead are the only ones that should be in the poll :laugh:


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Who the f*ck is trigga? Who the f*ck are you?


----------



## Tdot_Jack (Nov 16, 2009)

why is rhom1 not on here ?


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

haha weerhom FTW.....or is it FTL?


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

Trigga said:


> Who the f*ck is trigga? Who the f*ck are you?


:laugh:


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Devon Amazon said:


> why is rhom1 not on here ?


Why would he be?

And who the f*ck voted for ksls and why?


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Two votes one of which was my own...who's the other dick that voted for me!









I've alway wanted to win something like this...I suck at life.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

You guys do know that each member here was nominated?

Long time ago I had in my sig "PM nominations for Worst Member", and these were the people who were nominated by other folks. Only I know who nominated each member, well not really because I emptied my inbox now.

Whoever has gotten nominated has displayed acts of douche-ness more than once on the board, and the person with the highest number is going to be proclaimed KING OF DOUCHEBAGS.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

BTW NBKK(K) I didn't vote for you, I voted for Trigga because he called me a buster last week.


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

There is only one member in this forum that I cant believe hasnt been suspended yet and thats armac, I know hes been around for a while but he causes so much sh*t. But hey, at least he feels like a bad ass right?


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Armac isn't that active here, btw he's from Texas what do you expect?

All I remember about Armac was that he was extremely jealous of P-Man and wanted to be just like him but he couldnt, so he always used to take shots at Piranha Man.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

For the record I commit acts of dickery not douche-ness, and I'm up to 3 votes :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2010)

speakyourmind said:


> You guys do know that each member here was nominated?
> 
> Long time ago I had in my sig "PM nominations for Worst Member", and these were the people who were nominated by other folks. Only I know who nominated each member, well not really because I emptied my inbox now.
> 
> *Whoever has gotten nominated has displayed acts of douche-ness more than once on the board*, and the person with the highest number is going to be proclaimed KING OF DOUCHEBAGS.


Moi???? Well I guess we all have our moments


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

im not on this list, this list is bogus, i win by default!


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

joey said:


> im not on this list, this list is bogus, i win by default!


yea and you're half jew...what the hell SYM


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

How can some one be half jew ?

and i demand to know who voted for me.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2010)

Is it bugging you?


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

Ya it is. I try to make everyone in p-fury land happy...............









I know SyM is a lyin' bastard though so its all good!


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2010)

I voted for Bullsnake.
Not only is he a a terrible P-Fury member, -he's an unproductive member of society!
He spends his days on a filthy Blue Couch spamming internet forums and drinking beer.
He isn't funny, he smells badly, and his opinions are unpopular.
We just don't need people like that here.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

His Majesty said:


> ohh your mean zulu
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Manchester f'in rules!


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

shut up ja you bellend.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

ksls said:


> :rock: I am actually shocked that someone voted for me,lol.


well we only have a few female members here and we gotta get rid of you somehow.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2010)

:laugh:


----------



## Alex 22 (Jun 13, 2009)

His Majesty said:


> Which dickhead voted for me huh? c'mon now stand up and admit it


ME


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2010)

^^









Now thats some funny Sh*t


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

Son of a


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Bullsnake said:


> I voted for Bullsnake.
> Not only is he a a terrible P-Fury member, -he's an unproductive member of society!
> He spends his days on a filthy Blue Couch spamming internet forums and drinking beer.
> He isn't funny, he smells badly, and his opinions are unpopular.
> We just don't need people like that here.


-1

You aren't getting out of here that easily. Now sit down on the blue couch, drink your beer and bring us MOAR FUNNYZ


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> im not on this list, this list is bogus, i win by default!


yea and you're half jew...what the hell SYM
[/quote]
you must really hate jews, i come to this conclusion based on the fact i cant remember the las time on this board i disclosed that my mother is jewish, so im taking it you wrote it down all over your walls and ......well ill leave it at that for now.

jew boy out


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

joey said:


> im not on this list, this list is bogus, i win by default!


yea and you're half jew...what the hell SYM
[/quote]
*you must really hate jews,* i come to this conclusion based on the fact *i cant remember the las time on this board i disclosed that my mother is jewish*, so im taking it you wrote it down all over your walls and ......well ill leave it at that for now.

jew boy out
[/quote]

that would make me a self hating jew, I tend to keep track of my kind...even if you're a half breed :laugh:


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> im not on this list, this list is bogus, i win by default!


yea and you're half jew...what the hell SYM
[/quote]
*you must really hate jews,* i come to this conclusion based on the fact *i cant remember the las time on this board i disclosed that my mother is jewish*, so im taking it you wrote it down all over your walls and ......well ill leave it at that for now.

jew boy out
[/quote]

that would make me a self hating jew, I tend to keep track of my kind...even if you're a half breed :laugh:
[/quote]
well then, seems i shoved my foot further down my throat than i priginally expected.

and if you are of the brotherhood, then you would know a jew mother makes me a full blown jew boy









jew boy out


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

your mom can have sex with herself?


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Johnny Zanni said:


> *your mom can have sex with herself?*


that would be "A" sexual reproduction and not possible in humans....if it was I'd have at least 5000 kid by now!!! His mother would (traditionally and vise versa) force the father to join before marriage unless joey'd is a bastard...


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

Not to self:

06 C6 LS2- full jew.

Joey'd - Half jew.


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

Nick G said:


> curious how i never make it on these posts- i never say anything constructive


probably cus your a cool dude, and you dont piss anyone off... on purpose.

it was a close vote for me between the one deuche who called us all losers, and the other who is an attention whore.
[/quote]







glad I'm not up there


----------



## scotty (Oct 3, 2007)

This list should only consist of members who are or have been in the padded room. GOD what a bunch of sh*t (by the way I still don't like obama)


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

Who's The Polly p*ssy Pants who wanted their Name removed ? that Person is fucked.


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

Jon87 said:


> Who's The Polly p*ssy Pants who wanted their Name removed ? that Person is fucked.


i dont remeber but i think TWTR was on the list







could be wrong tho?


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Jon87 said:


> Who's The Polly p*ssy Pants who wanted their Name removed ? that Person is fucked.


Jon, I never wanted my name removed. I sent him a PM insulting him because he sends me PMs daily. Daily! Check the AQHU thread, he basically admits it. So he thinks what I said towards him had to do with this thread for some reason. What I said towards him were based on his pms, comments on my profile and following up on every post post I make. Simple as that. Look at his signature. Explains everything. Thanks.


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

Dont take my comment personal TWTR , lol it could have been anyone didnt even know it was you.
Im just abusing the Fact I can say words Like FUCKED and not have it censored , that Fucks the whole system up doesnt it?


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Jon87 said:


> Dont take my comment personal TWTR , lol it could have been anyone didnt even know it was you.
> Im just abusing the Fact I can say words Like FUCKED and not have it censored , that Fucks the whole system up doesnt it?


ha, no worries.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Voted.

And I'd think the "winner" would be obvious... 
Don't know why 'weerhom' is in the lead to be honest...
He's not a dickhead like the 'true winner' is...


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

TheWayThingsR said:


> Voted.
> 
> And I'd think the "winner" would be obvious...
> Don't know why 'weerhom' is in the lead to be honest...
> He's not a dickhead like the 'true winner' is...


I usually like what "TheWayThingsR" has to say, so I dont think he'd win anyway. weerhom is a troll and should be banned for stupidity. Just my $.02 Loooooossssssssssssseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

its nice to see this thread isnt being taken too seriouly by the ones nominated... not seen anyone dropping a bollock over it
.... if this thread was on the Uk P forum theyd all be crying like little fcukin girls


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

i still havent got myself to the uk p forum. why are the guys so pissy over there?


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

His Majesty said:


> i still havent got myself to the uk p forum. why are the guys so pissy over there?


not getting into that one mate... not worth the hassle


----------



## curly (Jun 22, 2006)

Come on over and have a look. It will be fine now. Cheers Alex


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

Man I must have missed something big. How is weerohm beating wisco-****?


----------



## irishfan 689 (Aug 11, 2004)

I wasted my vote before reading through the whole list


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Alexx said:


> i still havent got myself to the uk p forum. why are the guys so pissy over there?


not getting into that one mate... not worth the hassle
[/quote]
I always liked that site...hasnt gone tits up has it?


----------



## curly (Jun 22, 2006)

It will be alright Neil. A bit fraught lately but it will work itself out. New comps and a new calendar soon!


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Bit of piranha drama huh...oh well back to the worst member..

That trigger lover is a right numpty aint he :nod:


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

TheWaythingsR stop trying to cover up you being a baby and not wanting your name in the PM.

"Please dont use my name in your polls. Thanks"

OK

I dont Pm you ever because

a) Your American

B) I have no reason to PM you

K thnx



Alexx said:


> its nice to see this thread isnt being taken too seriouly by the ones nominated... not seen anyone dropping a bollock over it
> .... if this thread was on the Uk P forum theyd all be crying like little fcukin girls


Oh I had one guy who sent me a PM literally crying, I really did feel like he cried while typing it.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

speakyourmind said:


> its nice to see this thread isnt being taken too seriouly by the ones nominated... not seen anyone dropping a bollock over it
> .... if this thread was on the Uk P forum theyd all be crying like little fcukin girls


Oh I had one guy who sent me a PM literally crying, I really did feel like he cried while typing it.
[/quote]

If didn't have such a low opinion of you, I would have probably done the same thing as TWTR....I told chil to keep my name out of the MOTM contest for a multitude of reason's...mainly there was some D-bag that keep nominating me with out asking my thoughts on the subject.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Devon Amazon said:


> Bit of piranha drama huh...oh well back to the worst member..
> 
> That trigger lover is a right numpty aint he :nod:


your mean


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

What the hell is a numpty?


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

GTFO Ja'eh


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

There is no need to take this seriously. Except if your Wisco Pygo. and I havnt seen him in a while , so.......


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

His Majesty said:


> GTFO Ja'eh


Sorry I'm not English.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

*Voting is Done.*

*
TOP 3 DOUCHEBAGS of P-FURY :*

*Weerhom *

*Wisco Pygo*
*
speakyourmind*


Congrats fellas, it takes a man to be a douchebag on a fish forum. Im proud to be able to stand amongst you guys.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Sym you are out of your league when it comes to those other two individuals.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

I hate everyone that didn't vote for me....SCREW YOU WITH A CORK SCREW! I've put a few years of dickery in too this site for nothing...blames DR.Green!


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

ive never even heard of wisco whoever, i feel jyped here, i should be the absolute only worst member, this poll smoked major monkey c#ck


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

i never get nominated for anything


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Congratz guys!!!


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

damn, I been gone too long to get this


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Ja said:


> GTFO Ja'eh


Sorry its because i like c*ck so much
[/quote]

we know ja'eh :nod:


----------

